

ClamAV:  The top 5 misconceptions - joelesler
http://blog.clamav.net/2011/03/top-5-misconceptions-about-clamav.html

======
tobylane
I heard (from the official irc channel) that it's hard coded to never scan mp3
files. That was the main purpose I wanted it for, and I think it's wrong to
hard code anything like that. I suppose it's a good lite partner to something
like MSE, if it does now scan mp3s.

~~~
miah_
Thats somewhat silly as mp3's can be attack vectors, though I don't know if
this is a problem in the wild.

[http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/GMs-OnStar-Ford-Sync-
MP3-B...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/GMs-OnStar-Ford-Sync-
MP3-Bluetooth-Possible-Attack-Vectors-for-Cars-420601/)

I tend to run clam-av on file servers and mail gateways for the obvious
reasons. I like the software, it works quite well. I'm going to have to look
into the mp3 block though, this just seems like a bad idea.

------
dazzawazza
I've used clam-av as a mail scanner (combined with postfix on freebsd 5.?-8.2)
and on my mac desktop and it's very effective. I can't see any reason to not
use it.

------
nodata
I've always heard ClamAV on Windows is dog slow. Anyone have any numbers?

~~~
uyhtghj
It's not fast - but you can tune what/when it scans

Just did a test, C drive with 40Gb of Windows + program installs, a default
settings initial full scan on a reasonably good machine.

\----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------

Known viruses: 925205 Engine version: 0.97 Scanned directories: 17693 Scanned
files: 99960 Infected files: 0

Data scanned: 15352.83 MB Data read: 15506.05 MB (ratio 0.99:1) Time: 2863.965
sec (47 m 43 s)

~~~
nodata
Thanks. How about real time scan? Is it noticeably slower than the proprietary
competition?

